# Smoked Bo-Bo dip!!!



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I have NEVER EVER used a bo-bo to eat but been watching all kinds of videos on folks eating em so I decided to smoke some and make some fish dip with it... TRUST ME, I will be using more bo-bo from here on out!!! I tried the fish while I smoked it and it was purty dern sporty. I seasoned up the meat good along with the cream cheese and smoked em, then mixed all the other ingredients together. Everyone who has tried it, LOVES IT!!! It didn't last long!


I always use a little more jalapeno then the recipe calls fer, and use about 1-2 more pounds of fish then it calls fer... Never go wrong with this fish dip!!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Man Quit Eating All The Bait!!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

you can make anything taste like ketchup. just put more, and more on....


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Realtor said:


> you can make anything taste like ketchup. just put more, and more on....



That's why I tried it right off the smoker without all the fluff.... It's definitely a must try and since you catch a ton of em, try it... Just cut all the blood line out...:thumbsup:


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Jason, when you catch them, cut the throat and gills. They'll bleed out good.


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

That looks great!
I have made smoked fish dip with lightly smoked flounder. It was wonderful.
What is this recipe that you speak of? Please!
I hate being ignorant on fish names, what is a Bo-Bo?


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

bonita and I think he uses wades fish dip recipe on the forum. I guess I am gonna have to try this out with a bonita! next time I catch one I will give it a shot.


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

Ah, Thanks!
I know bonito and have Wade's fish dip recipe.
It's all clear now.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

You and Steve For Brains needs to hang out.


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

I think you have a good thing going. The way the fish laws are these days this will be the next AJ. If you bleed it and cut that blood line out it might be tolerable but in your case delicious. Good on you for trying something new! Just had customers this week that took some home and were delighted to have it even thought I fore warned them.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Everyone who has eaten it, love it.... I don't tell em what kinda fish, I make em guess. Most are shocked when they hear what it is...


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Jason, just.....no.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I ate some raw, off the belly strip. It was fine, not kidding. I'm sure this recipe is good!


----------

